# Blank McAfee



## bernnbabyybern (Feb 17, 2008)

Bare with me, I'm pretty new. Scratch that, I'm probably the newst member here. So I wasn't sure if this went here or not.

ANYWAYS!
Okay so a couple of years ago, my sister installed the McAfee Internet Security Suite 2004 Ver. 6. It was doing a great job for a while; it got rid of the viruses and protected the computer. Then a few summers ago, I went to do a virus scan, and the Security Center came up blank. I didn't think it was a big deal, so I just installed a new virus scanner. (At the time, I didn't know that it was bad news to have two protectors at the same time.) When I found that out, I tried to uninstall the McAfee, but when I tried, the Uninstaller came in blank. So now, both of my virus protectors are out of date, so I bought the McAfee Integrated Platform. When I tried to install that, it came up blank. I'm thinking it's because the first McAfee (the Internet Security Suite). Now that I realized the blank McAfee is a problem, I need help on how to install it. It's starting to become a pain.

Help?

Also, I already tried the Control Panel > Internet Options > etc. etc.
And downloading the Virus Scanner registry, but that did no good.
I've disabled and deleted all the McAfee folders I could...


In all, none of them worked.
Please please help me!
Thanks in advance 

Here are some screen shots of the blank McAfees:


----------



## TheBruce1 (Oct 26, 2006)

Please stick with your thread at the Mcafee forum, they`ll be able to assist you with regards to your problem.
http://community.mcafee.com/showthread.php?t=218982


----------

